# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  عرب فوت بول. في فضيحة مدوية ضد الهلال السوداني !!!

## الصاااااقعة

*عرب فوت بول. في فضيحة مدوية ضد الهلال السوداني !!! 






عرب فوت بول. في فضيحة مدوية ضد الهلال !!!

نشر موقع عرب فوت بول . الرسالة التي سخرت بها جماهير نادي وفاق اسطيف  الجزائري من نادي الهلال السوداني الذي استنكر مريدية انسحاب الند التقليدي  المريخ في مباراة ديربي السودان.وتاتي الرسالة التي وجهها الجمهور السطيفي  ردا علي انسحاب الهلال امام وفاق اسطيف في بطولة ابطال العرب عام 2008  وانسحاب الهلال المتكرر من مباريات الديربي امام المريخ التي بلغ عددها 12  انسحاب. وقد اثار ذلك غضب جمهور الهلال الذي ابدى عداوة واضحة لجمهور  الوفاق ووعد بالرد عليهم بعبارة اقوي في الايام المقبلة  . .  


 ديل هلافيت وجلافيط وضبان وزناااااااطير  ياااخى اضحك ساااااااااااااااى ياحبيبى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*فضاااااااااائح عالمية  ياعمى   . . .


*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اضحك سااااااااااااااى   . . . مع شااااااااااى الصبااح




*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*فضاااااااائح ساااااااااااااى  


*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*


يااااخى اضحك ساااااااااااااااااى




*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*

احلااااااام زلوط  . .  قال كونفدرالية  ها ه ااهاااااااى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اضحك ياحبيبى ساااااااااااااى   . . .



شيخ فوزى المرضى   . . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*

ديل متعودين من زماااااااااااااان   . . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*

اخود ليك كباية شااااااى تانى واظبط الراس
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*حريق التسجيلاااااااااااااااااااات وضرب الجلافيط  . . .




*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*حبيبنا الواااااااااااااالى 



حااااارق القلوب محمد عبدالرحمن


المهاجم المرعب كلتشى اوسونو


الحارس الامين منجد النيل


ضارب الزنااااطير السمانى الصاوى


النجم المتوهج  محمد حقااااااااااااار

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الحارس الامين عصام عبدالرحيم



بيكهام مدنى فريد سيف الدين



المداافع الشرس سيرجو باسكال واوا


*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نجم التسجيلات الحقيقى (دنمو الوسط) عاطف خالد




*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*فطومة  وكردنة  . . عامل لية فيها اسد ومع الوالى نعامة  . .  ؟


[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*صباحيه تفتح النفس ، ربنا يكرمك يا صاقعه
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*تسلم صاقعة النجم
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*فعلا عاطف خالد لاعب مهول اول مباراة شاهدتها ليه لمن كان في النسور تنبات ليه بمستقبل مشرق وتمنيته في المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فضائحهم الدولية مالية الدنيا

*

----------


## استرلينى

*ياخى انصر دينك 
*

----------

